# -지 in 하지 마세요.



## Jgon

하지 마세요.
I know that it means "Please don't do [it]," but my question is what does the -지 stand for?


----------



## Kross

~지 here functions as a 연결어미. It can be used when the speaker wants the hearer to stop the action that they are going to do now.


----------



## Jgon

Thanks for the answer~


----------

